
RESTful APIs, the big lie - dsego
https://mmikowski.github.io/the_lie/
======
DominikD
Already discussed here[1] and here[2] some 9 months ago:

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10042969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10042969)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10134632](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10134632)

